# Spring Fling Rigging



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Guys -- rather than add than add to the existing spring fling post, I thought I'd start a new one.

Just curious, for those folks who will be attending the Spring Fling at Matapeake, how do most folks rig for the spring catch and release ?

Lures ?
Live bait ?
Cut bait ?

I've never fished Matapeake before -- much less during the spring time so I'm not quite sure what folks do ? What's been successful in the past ?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Ex*

Hi Ex All You Need Is To Bring 2 Surf Rods And About 6 Top And Bottom Rigs And Some Bloodworms. You Can't Keep No Rockfish Until April 13 . So Just Bring Some Thing To Keep Perch In.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*CIrcle Hooks...*

Don't forget to use circle hooks...


http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/recreational/articles/crsb.html


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*That's April 16 and not April 13*

Fyi


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Top and bottoms ?*

I'd be fishing C&R anyhow -- so are most folks going for perch or rock this time of year?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Most will targeting the big*

fat cows.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*That's what I'd want to do --*

So the recipe at that time of year / location seems to be (top & bottom) + bloodworms ?

With respect to top and bottoms, I thought stripers we're kind of hookshy on metal twist / steel rigging. Do most folks tie droppers to standing line (e.g. an all monofiliment rig ?) or am I mistaken about the aversion to wire rigging ?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Rigging*

Hey Ex You Can Make What I Call A Dum Dum Rig Which Is Nothing But 1 Ft. Of 50lb Mono With A 5/0 Circle Hook Tied To The End Of Your Snap Sweivel Or Where The Weight Is . That Has Been My Rig Of Choice.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I'll be using*

a fish-finder rig or a hi-lo rig made with dropper loops, all made with Fluorocarbon leader, either 50 or 65 lbs.

Hooks I use only Gami Octopus Circle, size will range from 5 to 7.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Yes*

That's A Good Set-up Orest But I Like Be Able To Heave 4 - 5 Oz Of Lead With No Worry.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I was casting up to 8 oz at AI*

with the fish-finder rig. Check out my Blue's from AI I caught with the FF rig.

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/898/sort/1/cat/500/page/1


What is wrong with them? To light of mono?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Nice*

Catch Orest, What Was You Using To Catch These Fish With?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

During c&r last year I was using a FF rig that I made out of fluorocarbon leader, from the barrel swivel I took one piece of leader(about 12" long) put the leader through the swivel made a loop,then snelled a circle hook(5/0) to the leader the other end of the leader I put a snap swivel for my weight. I was throughing 6oz.s with no problem all day.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Was using finger mullet and salt mackerel*

These were caught on my 2 12' combo's, one is a Okuma 12' and Okuma Coronado CD-90 and a Tica 12' and Tica Dolphin SE10000.

Nice fish, my first really keepers from AI; am still waiting for that 40" + Striper. Got 2 36' @ SPSP last years C&R.

40" + Stripers - Got an OM12 and 525mag waiting for him.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*To Me*

The Double Dropper Rig Is The Best With 4 Oz Or 5 Oz Cicrle Hooks In Red Are The Best I've Tried.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Trigger*

Same here. I been making rig this winter, but am using a 3-way swivel and adding a 85 pound Duolock Snaps for the sinker.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Excalibur said:


> ...Do most folks tie droppers to standing line (e.g. an all monofiliment rig ?) or am I mistaken about the aversion to wire rigging ?


I use a 4' length of 50 or 60 lb test leader material mono and tie a double surgeon knot on each end. 12" from the top knot tie a dropper loop and 12" below that tie another dropper loop. Thread hooks onto the dropper loops. Connect the top loop to your shocker snap swivel, put a sinker on the bottom, and you're good to go! No terminal gear (swivels, snaps, etc) used on this rig which increases sensitivity and bites!  

Sandcrab


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*The 3-way*

Sweivel Is Too Much Cosmetics For Me, I Try To Keep It Real Simple .


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, fishfinder rig, 15 pound main line, two rod lengths of 40 pound mono, and a 12" length, 50 pound from barrel, to hook, now depending on where fishing, tosses anywhere from a 4/0 with 3 or 4 ounces of weight up to 8nbait or more with 10/0. If I snap a line, it more than likely was my fault, or the knot.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*3 way swivel*

That's all i was throwing last yr...very easy to rig and it's good for all type of fish blues, rock, croakers etc and if the crabs get to bad on the bottom u can add a float to your leader and suspend your bait.  

Orest
525 mag on a 12 ft om I have that same outfit and love it ..i'm thinking about getting another one ..Man this is the best outfit


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*SandCrab*

Sometimes when am tying the Dropper Loop it comes un-done when pulling it tight. Any idea why or any tricks to avoid the loop coming un-done when pulling it tight?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Orest*

You Can Pull The Dropper All At The Same Time Or Put More Raps In Your Main Dropper Line And Wet The Raps.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Orest*

Hey Orest Check Your Pm


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Bait*

I'm lost on most of these rigs but I'll get there -- sometimes a picture is worth a thousand words.

So -- beyond rigs, do most of you use bloodworms for the spring run ? or other bait ?

Are the bloodworms used whole or in pieces ?

Just trying to find out so I can make out an application for a Home Equity Loan to afford 'em !


Ex


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I use*

betwenn a 4/0 and a 6/0 circle hook. For that application I use the biggest and bloodiest worm I can find. I also put enough on to cover the entire hook.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Orest said:


> Sometimes when am tying the Dropper Loop it comes un-done when pulling it tight. Any idea why or any tricks to avoid the loop coming un-done when pulling it tight?


Hey Buddy I usually moisten it with spit then pull the hook with a gerber to cinch it tight. Also I usually use about 1 to 2 inches on my leader for the FF rig. This makes it small and compact and lessens the "helicopter effect" when trying to cast.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Jason any chance of catching a HOP*

back for the Fling??? Sure going to miss you and Anthony on the beach this year.

Thanks for the tip.


Take care.

How the ride doing?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Orest*

You Can Use 1/8 Oz Jig That Should Be Ok For What You Are Catching


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Man would I love too!*



Orest said:


> back for the Fling??? Sure going to miss you and Anthony on the beach this year.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like it will be possible. Very busy here. And the ride.....  pimpin' as usual!  Take care and have fun!


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Jason*

What's Going On Jason How;s Germany? And When Are You Comming Back This Way So We Can Have A Fishing Shootout?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Big "L"*

Germany is good and the beer is better! Busy as hell but livin the life. *Fishing shootout?* No competition! I already proved that last year at the Rockfish tournament!   Hee Hee


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Hey Jason*

You Cheated (lol) That Was So Fun Chit I Had A Ball.i Hope That We Can Do It Again Soon My Friend . I'm Opening Up A Store Here In Silver Spring Maryland , In April So When You Come Back This Way Stop In And Say Hi .


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*FLF and Cast Daddy L*

I had sent an email to James Williams who ran last years Rockfish Challenge and he had no plans for one this year.

P&S and it's members might have to do one next year.


----------



## FishingCW (Sep 23, 2004)

Can anyone attend this feast or is it a male with family thing? I'm totally new to this fishing thing but have been monitoring this fishing board for awhile now and would like to watch to learn the do's and dont's. I don't know how to fish like you guys but I can drop a line in water and get it wet. 


Old mom who wants to learn.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Shore*

Mom You Can Come Also And Bring Your Kids


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*FishingCW*

You are more than welcome to come and as are any of your family or friends who want to tag along.

Just let me know for I can plan accordingly.

See link below for the attendance/food list.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14794


----------

